# The Barn Conversion Has Begun



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, as I said in my last thread, I decided to build my loft inside my barn. It is on the west side of the barn and measures 5' by 12' and is 6' tall. I am building it about 2.5' up off the ground. The first part of this build out was to clean out the barn and bring in about 2.5 tri-axle dumptruck loads of gravel to get the barn in the dry; thankfully, I'd been saving up for that for about 1.5 years now. 

Michael
Boroview Farm


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

*more pics*

Here are two pics of the frame of the loft. It measures 5'x12'x6'.

Michael
Boroview Farm


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

looks like your building has started and looks pretty good for the few birds you are going to have for your children to get involved with and one thing about it you don't have to worry about a roof if your barn is intact and I hope you have made plans for some sunshine and critters getting in--and I'm pretty sure you have that design in your head but it is too early to tell....c.hert


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love old barns, it will be even better with some pigeons in it... keep us posted...with pics of course.


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

*funny thing about pigeons in barns*

It's makes me laugh that I am actually bringing pigeons into my barn when I spent so much time running them out of my hayloft as a kid


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Boroview Farm said:


> It's makes me laugh that I am actually bringing pigeons into my barn when I spent so much time running them out of my hayloft as a kid


ah so true, but yours now will be in their own section where they can't poop all over the horses hay!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Another loft in the making! Always a treat to see pictures of the build. Thanks for sharing and keep us posted with the great pictures bro.


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

*Few more pictures*

here are a few more pictures:


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

*three more*

i know that many will say I need to cover up the cracks in the walls, but I am not sure that I am going to do that right now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I know you have ways to go, but it look good... really like the floor, no scraping. do you think it will keep snakes and mice out?


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

*good question; I'll let you know*



spirit wings said:


> I know you have ways to go, but it look good... really like the floor, not scraping. do you think it will keep snakes and mice out?


I went to a few different lofts in my area. Two of the places that I really liked both had a raised wire floor like mine. When I asked about snakes and mice, both said that they did not have a problem with either. Both have lofts that stand alone in their yard. Each has their loft raised up on 4x4 posts. They put the posts inside a PVC pipe that is buried in the ground so there is no way that a mouse/rat can climb up the support posts and get into the loft. Since I am inside my barn, I guess that I could have the mice/rats/snakes drop in from above. It's going to be a wait-and-see kind of thing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Boroview Farm said:


> I went to a few different lofts in my area. Two of the places that I really liked both had a raised wire floor like mine. When I asked about snakes and mice, both said that they did not have a problem with either. Both have lofts that stand alone in their yard. Each has their loft raised up on 4x4 posts. They put the posts inside a PVC pipe that is buried in the ground so there is no way that a mouse/rat can climb up the support posts and get into the loft. Since I am inside my barn, I guess that I could have the mice/rats/snakes drop in from above. It's going to be a wait-and-see kind of thing.


usually mice and snakes and other critters will be attracted to anything like birds and where they are housed... it is kind of like, what is that movie phrase?.... " build it and they will come".. snakes love eggs and squabs, mice love their grain feed and can nibble on babies too... I would do what you can now so you don't have to do it later.... like I had to.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Now, thats so cool! A loft in a barn. GREAT JOB.


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

*I'm sure you're right.*



spirit wings said:


> usually mice and snakes and other critters will be attracted to anything like birds and where they are housed... it is kind of like, what is that move phrase?.... " build it and they will come".. snakes love eggs and squabs, mice love their grain feed and can nibble on babies too... I would do what you can now so you don't have to do it later.... like I had to.


I know that I have both rats and snakes in my barn. I had to bury chicken wire along the bottom of the wall in my chicken coop to keep them out of my chicks' feed. I am going to place tin under the wire floor of the loft to catch the seeds and droppings. I figured that it would be easier to drag those tin pieces outside the barn and dump them out than it would be to get inside the loft and scrape floors.


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

If mice get into your loft and deposit they're droppings it is a invitation for disaster. Mice are known carriers of paratyphoid and believe me you don't want paratyphoid going through your loft.

Walter <><


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

I am going to try my best to make adjustments to keep out the mice. The only way that I see them getting into the loft itself would be to drop in from the ceiling. 

Michael


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Boroview Farm said:


> The only way that I see them getting into the loft itself would be to drop in from the ceiling.
> 
> Michael


Michael,

I don't want to sound like I'm picking on you because that's is not what this is about. But from your pics it looks to me every one of those spaces between the barn boards is more then enough to allow mice access.

Walter <><


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Walter is right. A mouse can squeeze through a crack 1/2 inch high. They don't have to get into the feed to make the birds sick, although they will. They just have to leave their calling cards, and the birds peck them up. They can get very sick from salmonella/paratyphoid, and die. Also, rats will chew on the boards where all those cracks are to make the crack wider. They will get in, and they will kill your birds. many have had that happen and it isn't a good experience. If you care about your birds, you will listen to the warnings of others who know. Either put walls up, or cover those walls with hardware cloth. If you wait til something happens, you will regret it. Other than that it looks great.

Oh yes, and as far as mice or rats not being able to climb PVC, well it would have to be pretty high up, cause rats can jump many feet.


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

Covenant Loft said:


> Michael,
> 
> I don't want to sound like I'm picking on you because that's is not what this is about. But from your pics it looks to me every one of those spaces between the barn boards is more then enough to allow mice access.
> 
> Walter <><


I am going to put T1-11 boards on the inside of the of the coop to close up the cracks. I currently just have chicken wire for the ceiling, so I guess I'll put hardware cloth up there. I wanted to leave the ceiling as open as possible for ventilation purposes. I think that the hardware cloth will allow good ventilation while keeping the pests out at the same time.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Boroview Farm said:


> I am going to put T1-11 boards on the inside of the of the coop to close up the cracks. I currently just have chicken wire for the ceiling, so I guess I'll put hardware cloth up there. I wanted to leave the ceiling as open as possible for ventilation purposes. I think that the hardware cloth will allow good ventilation while keeping the pests out at the same time.


That's a good idea. Later on you will be glad you did that. And your birds will be safe. The gravel was an excellent idea also.


----------



## Boroview Farm (Mar 11, 2010)

*ventilation vs drafts*

I have read several times to protect against drafts. Right now, as you can see there are many cracks in my walls. I also have a large window into the hallway of my barn. Right now, as we approach summer, I feel like my loft has great ventilation. Do you all think the whole thing should be sealed up? Wouldn't that constrict air-flow? What constitutes a bad draft?

Michael


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Usually people cut out spaces on the bottom of the outside wall, and cover them with hardware cloth for the air to enter, then have spaces near the top to let it exit. A strong cross draft or strong breeze is what you want to avoid.


----------

